# Please Help - how do we dump grey waste?



## DJMotorhomer

Can someone advise us please. We have been to the lakes this weekend in our new Autocruise StarTrail and cannot figure out how to empty the grey waste from the M H. There is a tap to empty it but a standard hosepipe is too small. Is there something I need to connect to the pipe so as to empty it into the dump station ?

HEE HEE M H virgins here lol


----------



## moblee

Is this your first empty Dave??

Did you not receive a grey hose & connector with your mh ?


----------



## pippin

This is neither trivial nor is it a joke!

You should have a length of elephants trunk somewhere.

I hope you figure out how to empty the toilette cassette - altogether far more important!


----------



## DJMotorhomer

No, all we received was gas pipe, power cable, nothing else at all, is it standard to receive these pipes for both grey and clean waste water ? being a novice I do not know

cheers


----------



## moblee

On our grey water we have a Brass connector with two raised sections, on our hose the brass bit twist under these two bits making it watertight then we empty.


Are you on site & full??


----------



## DJMotorhomer

yes I have dung that, is that classed as a joke !!!!!


----------



## DJMotorhomer

No back home now, had to empty grey into a bucket then tip into dump station. I will be onto Marquis at Preston tomorrow, shoutin the odds as they never gave me anything for these pipes :O(

Thanks for the info


----------



## peribro

You need a hose of the right size plus a method to connect it to the outlet pipe. I use a length of 2" piping of the sort that you use in fish ponds and use a piece of plastic pipe to connect the hose to the outlet. I bought mine here but then Autotrail may have different fittings than yours.


----------



## moblee

That's alright....Make sure you get a grey water hose & the right connection.

Was it your first trip??


----------



## pippin

Yes, but a cr*p one!


----------



## ChrisandJohn

DJBullman said:


> yes I have dung that, is that classed as a joke !!!!!


No, it's classed as a pun, or maybe a pong.

Chris


----------



## Hobbyfan

On most sites you don't actually need a hose. Just drive your 'van over the emptying point and open the tap.

Many motor-home service points have a largish area with sides that slope gently into the outlet so, even if you're a few feet off, you can still open your tap and drain your waste. There's usually a hose pipe available to flush the dregs away, the same hose that you'll use to fill your fresh-water tank.

Did you check to see if the site had a motor-home service point?

I have to say that my current 'van and my last one just had a tap to empty the waste and I've never found the need to attach a hose to it.

Before shouting at Marquis please be aware that many 'vans do not come with a grey water pipe as there's often no need for one.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi Hobbyfan / Moblee

Yes it was our first time, we went to a caravan club site and did chech that there were waste stations, but I could not have driven over them as they were set back. I will ask Marquis do they supply them , but through our walk around, showing us the use of the M H he never once pointed out the waste pipes !!!

Cheers all

and thanx


----------



## DJMotorhomer

exactly !!!! pmsl


----------



## Hobbyfan

That's very odd because you can normally position yourself over the waste point. Sometimes it means reversing in but I've seldom found one that I can't reach.

Where is your waste water tap on your 'van?

Another alternative, assuming you have the space, is to carry a waste water container of the type use by caravanners. Position it under your tap and leave the tap open. Just wheel the container to the water dump when it gets full.

I take mine if we intend staying on a site for two or three days as it saves moving the 'van to empty the waste, which can be a pain if you have the sunshade out etc.

I keep the fresh-water tank topped up using a largish watering can. Just a few trips to the tap and back each day is usually enough.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi Hobbyfan

The grey waste it at the offside rear but under the chassis so driving nbear to dump isnt an option, think i will take a leaf out of your book both emptying and filling.

great idea thanx


----------



## Hobbyfan

You will find that it's easy to drive over many dumps with your tap where it is. Some of them are more user-friendly than others.

Next time you're on a site have a look at the motor-home service point. Many are drive-through types so it's easy to position yourself over the waste-water drain. Some you may have to reverse onto. 

I'm assuming that, even though it's under the body, you can reach it OK to open and close it easily?

I've found very few service points where I can't drop my waste water. On my last 'van my waste outlet was on the offside rear as well and it wasn't a problem.


On my present model it's on the offside, about two metres from the back and again, I normally manage to position myself over the drain.


----------



## Zebedee

*Moderator Note.*

Please do not start multiple threads with the same post.

This leads to all sorts of confusion - as can be seen by the result of merging these two threads.

I presume this was a serious question, even though it was originally posted in "Jokes and Trivia"!! 8O

On a CC site I would have thought the obvious recourse was to ask the advice of the wardens - or a neighbour?

Zebedee
Mods Team


----------



## Grizzly

Zebedee said:


> I presume this was a serious question, even though it was originally posted in "Jokes and Trivia"!! 8O


Perhaps, like the car owners in another current thread, this driver can't reverse ?

I think the OP was taking the Michael here......

G


----------



## ingram

I very rarely use a 'Motorhome Greywater Dump'. I have a can / bottle and drain off the grey water periodically. It's one of the black ones, about 25litre I think. Can be bought for about £5 to £10 depending on where!

I don't advise leaving the tap open to drain into it directly because it would be easy to let it overspill. I know that!

Not keeping the dirty grey water in the tank probably also helps to reduce the possibility of it smelling.

My 'can' doesn't have wheels but I have a lightweight trolley to carry it if the dump is too far away: this doubles as a carrier for the toilet cassette too when needed. 

The waste water things with wheels seem to be rather large for carrying in most motorhomes but some have a place for strapping the toilet cassette onto which is useful.

Many Club CS / CLs and C&CC temp. holiday sites tell yuo to 'dump it in the hedge': that is the 'grey' water *not* the toilet cassette, 'black' water!

Do a 'google' for caravan / motorhome accessories suppliers: you'll soon see what is available for 'grey waste' etc.

hth

Harvey


----------



## Hobbyfan

I think that one or two are being a little unkind to the OP. I think he's genuine and anyway, people should be given the benefit of the doubt. He's a new poster and probably posted in the wrong section by accident, realised his mistake and reposted.

Reading through the posts again I think I may have worked out his problem. He mentions that he asked about waste and was told about what he calls the waste stations - in the plural.

I suspect that he may have been told of the various places where tuggers can empty their waste containers, of which there are several. It's possible that the warden didn't realise that he was in a motor-home.

His comments about not being able to get near the waste emptying points reinforce this. The next time, he'll find the proper motor-home service point and his problems will be solved!


----------



## Grizzly

Hobbyfan said:


> I think that one or two are being a little unkind to the OP. !


On reflection, I think you're right. Your explanation fits the bill very nicely. My humblest apologies to the OP and I hope he sorts his drainage problems out very quickly.

( If he is considering a bucket/ tank/ wastemaster/ whatever to put under the tank for times when he does not want to move the van, then measure first. We have a van which has a very low base and we can't get any of the above under the drain tap. We use a washing up bowl.)

G


----------



## Zebedee

Hobbyfan said:


> I think that one or two are being a little unkind to the OP.


I don't think they were Hobby. :?

Having a bit of a laugh at his expense perhaps, but there was no hurt or malice intended I'm sure. 

It did seem such an obvious question, and something which must have been covered in detail during the handover. *It most certainly should have been*!!! 8O 8O

I think several members thought at first that it was a bit of dry humour . . . not unlike the first posts from Delores, which were hilarious. :lol:

No harm done anyway, and as always he will get plenty of good advice on here - with or without a bit of leg pulling! :lol:

Dave


----------



## Rosbotham

DJBullman said:


> No back home now, had to empty grey into a bucket then tip into dump station. I will be onto Marquis at Preston tomorrow, shoutin the odds as they never gave me anything for these pipes :O(
> 
> Thanks for the info


If you're going into Marquis, nip next door to Riversway and pick yourself one of these up. Good for backup (no pun intended) when you can't reverse over the disposal point.

Believe some of the other posters are being unfair...I've been on quite a few sites where there isn't a usable MH disposal point.

Paul


----------



## Grizzly

Rosbotham said:


> If you're going into Marquis, nip next door to Riversway and pick yourself one of these up.


...but check it will go under your drainage tap first. We bought one, mail order, and it does not.

G


----------



## Zebedee

I'm still puzzled?

Where is the waste tap on that van?

If it's on the side of the van I can't understand the problem, since you just drive alongside the manhole cover and open the tap.

_(After several years of practice you might be able to stop in the right position first time - though I have yet to master that trick! :roll: :lol: )_

If it's one of those big slide valve things which are common on Continental vans it will be in the middle of the van at the rear. That is a flaming nuisance, but I posted my modifications last week, and will repeat them if necessary - assuming I can find them again. :roll:

Dave


----------



## ed786

We were on the C.C. site at Brecon last week and when I checked the M/H grey water discharge point it was enclosed by walls on three sides and intended to be used by reversing into the enclosure, assuming a discharge valve at the rear of the M/H. Unfortunately, our discharge valve is near the middle of the offside, near to the habitation door and it was not possible to reverse over the grate. I noticed "another" identical grate near the toilet block which I assumed was suitable (no notice!) and used this. I was subsequently told-off by a warden as it was a rain-water drain.

I was aggrieved by the incident and went to the office to point out that the discharge point was unsuitable for our M/H and that all C.C. discharge points which I have experienced previously were of the simple drive over variety which permits discharge from either side of the van.

Ed


----------



## clodhopper2006

ed786 said:


> I was aggrieved by the incident and went to the office to point out that the discharge point was unsuitable for our M/H and that all C.C. discharge points which I have experienced previously were of the simple drive over variety which permits discharge from either side of the van.
> 
> Ed


What did they say?


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Just for the record, this was my first post and wasnt aware it was titled under jokes..sorry, wont happen again :lol: 

and or the record I can reverse but not through brick walls lol


----------



## ed786

The lady in reception listened to my comments without making any comments and we finished up having a general discussion about grey water discharge in which she said that she had witnessed a German M/H discharge grey water while parked in a lay-by. She also said that the Brecon site was waiting for a re-furbishment so I plan to communicate with the C.C. about the problem. (The C.C. is not short of money even in the current climate!).

Ed


----------



## Zebedee

DJBullman said:


> Just for the record, this was my first post and wasnt aware it was titled under jokes..sorry, wont happen again :lol:


Instantly forgiven . . . but do take note that you have already squandered this year's free mistake!! :lol: :lol: :lol:



DJBullman said:


> and or the record I can reverse but not through brick walls lol


Amateur!! :roll:

Mrs Zeb can, quite easily!! 8O 8O

Where is the grey waste outlet on your van - the side or in the middle at the rear?

Dave


----------



## Grizzly

DJBullman said:


> Just for the record, this was my first post and wasnt aware it was titled under jokes..sorry, wont happen again :lol:
> 
> l


   

Sorry again....

G


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Rosbotham said:


> DJBullman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No back home now, had to empty grey into a bucket then tip into dump station. I will be onto Marquis at Preston tomorrow, shoutin the odds as they never gave me anything for these pipes :O(
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going into Marquis, nip next door to Riversway and pick yourself one of these up. Good for backup (no pun intended) when you can't reverse over the disposal point.
> 
> Believe some of the other posters are being unfair...I've been on quite a few sites where there isn't a usable MH disposal point.
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

I will call in on Sunday. Thanx to all for your advice. Didnt have these probs with M H in N Z !!!!
We will get there and we had a good laugh on our first trip :lol:


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Zebedee said:


> DJBullman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record, this was my first post and wasnt aware it was titled under jokes..sorry, wont happen again :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Instantly forgiven . . . but do take note that you have already squandered this year's free mistake!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> DJBullman said:
> 
> 
> 
> and or the record I can reverse but not through brick walls lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amateur!! :roll:
> 
> Mrs Zeb can, quite easily!! 8O 8O
> 
> Where is the grey waste outlet on your van - the side or in the middle at the rear?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

The grey waste is to the rear of the drivers side


----------



## Zebedee

DJBullman said:


> The grey waste is to the rear of the drivers side


No problem then with it on the side of the van. 

As I said before, just drive close alongside the manhole cover and let it all go.

_(Don't lift the manhole cover before you drive up to it!!! This may seem stupidly obvious, but I have seen a van with its wheel in the hole!! *Very *fortunately it was a double rear wheel van, so one wheel was still on terra firma!)_

If you miss and splash some waste around a bit it doesn't matter, since there is always a hosepipe provided for sluicing down afterwards - but DO NOT be tempted to use it for filling your fresh water tank. 8O

It has almost certainly been poked into someone's bog cassette to swill that out!! 8O 8O

It's a very steep learning curve when you first get a motorhome, and we have all been there. Don't be afraid to ask daft questions - if you don't know the answer it's not daft!! :wink:  

Dave


----------



## Rosbotham

Zebedee said:


> As I said before, just drive close alongside the manhole cover and let it all go.
> 
> Dave


Ah but Dave you're assuming there's a manhole...I've been to countless sites where there isn't. Fair enough when you've got a sensible van and can wait until you're at a site that does have one. However when you've got an Elddis with a poxy 40 litre grey tank, that's sometimes not an option....

Paul


----------



## Zebedee

Rosbotham said:


> Ah but Dave you're assuming there's a manhole...I've been to countless sites where there isn't. Fair enough when you've got a sensible van and can wait until you're at a site that does have one. However when you've got an Elddis with a poxy 40 litre grey tank, that's sometimes not an option....
> Paul


Fair comment Paul. 

I was addressing the problem the OP was reporting while at a CC site, and I'm pretty sure they always have a manhole cover.

BUT the OP said, _"Yes it was our first time, we went to a caravan club site and did chech that there were waste stations, but I could not have driven over them as they were set back."_ so I'm confused again!!

Nothing new there then!!  

As for your tiny little tank, are you aware of the huge range of shapes and sizes that CAK Tanks make? It may be possible to change your tank for a decent sized one, or add another and link the two with a bit of fairly wide hose. :?:

It's not a very technical job, and the only real problem is making it leak proof. If you do notice a leak when you first use it, does it really matter until you get home to fix it? :roll:

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer

*Its sorted*

Hi All

The prob is sorted. Swirt/Aoutocruise answered my email, there are no pipes to fit on the waste pipes, I have to place a gerry can, or some container below the wastes and empty direct into them then empty at dump station.

And just to clarify, there was no manhole cover I could have driven over, just a drain higher than the kerb so I could not go near enough to dump straight into it.

Thanx again, all who posted with advice.

KEEP ON CAMPING !!!!!


----------



## moblee

It's a learning curve Dave....It gets easier :wink:


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Cheers Phil

:lol:


----------



## Jodi1

We have a length of corrogated type piping on the waste outlet on our Stardream. Not sure if that was standard for a 2006 van or has been fitted by a previous owner. It is clipped up under the van near the step and runs towards the rear wheel. There is a twist type tap on the end. Its just a matter of unclipping and pointing in the right place (not over shoes) and turning tap. Odd the Starspirit isn't the same as they are very similar vans.

Can I hijack for a minute. Is the dump place only for gray waste or can the loo waste go there as well or does that have to go to the elsan points? The reason I ask is that the few times we have used a gray waste dump a smell wafts up that other things have been emptied there. Hope that wasn't too much information 8O


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

Well I noticed a totally different place to dump toilet waste, hope I was right lol


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Jodi1!

You asked: _*Can I hijack for a minute. Is the dump place only for gray waste or can the loo waste go there as well or does that have to go to the elsan points? The reason I ask is that the few times we have used a gray waste dump a smell wafts up that other things have been emptied there. Hope that wasn't too much information *_

I'll take your hijack and raise it a 'bump'! Wherever we go in Our Coral, we are looking for three things in order to carry out a full service...

1. We need somewhere for grey water disposal, that's the water from the waste tank, washing up, washing and showering...

2. We need an elsan point, also known as a chemical disposal point, or black water disposal point... There are times when the toilet black water goes down the same hole as the grey but on most established sites, CLs, CSs etc, that is not the case. I would normally expect separate provision for each: grey, black and fresh.

3. We start out with a generous 110 litres of fresh water on board but might need to top up... A separate tap is preferable to one which some naive (ignorant) folk might use to wash out their toilet cassette!! :evil:

I hope that's not too much information? :roll: :wink:

Keep the questions coming...


----------



## tomnjune

hi 

just to add, on account that the outlet pipe on the tank isnt directly at the bottom, the only way to empty it completely is to leave the tap open and go round a few roundabouts.


and while in france recently, a site owner asked we could please put all our grey waste round is shrubbery, ???

tomnjune


----------



## adonisito

All we do is stick a bucket under the pipe, turn it on and pour it own the drain. Once this is done , leave the tap open with the bucket under and empty when needed. Easy . If you don't use the shower or bathroom much I reckon it'll be fine on the roses.


----------

